

This is how Google kills your app - jliptzin
https://medium.com/@joshliptzin/this-is-how-google-kills-your-app-c1abad30eb25

======
duncan_bayne
This is yet another whinge about the owners of a walled garden behaving in an
inscrutable fashion. No-one going into iOS or Android development should be
surprised by these shenanigans.

